# Upload problem! org.apache.commons.net.ftp



## 1mp (7. Jan 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde 

Ich hab folgedes Problem, mein Programm welches ich geschrieben hab, soll Bilder hochladen über FTP das Funktioniert auch eig. soweit ganz gut! Allerdings werde die Farben von den Bildern irgendwie immer total komisch

[img=http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/7397/uploadproblq4.th.jpg]


```
ftpClient.storeFile(files[a].getName(), new FileInputStream(new File(files[a].getAbsolutePath())));
```

Das ist meine Upload funktiont.

Vll. wisst ihr ob so welche Problem schonmal vorher aufgetreten sind oder sowas in der art. Und was man dagegen tun kann.

Für jede Hilfe bin ich Dankbar!


----------



## HoaX (7. Jan 2009)

evtl den client auf binärmodus festtackern anstatt ascii? ansonsten kann man da nicht viel falsch machen. ansonsten würde es noch helfen wenn du das original noch mit hochlädst, dass man den inhalt vergleichen kann


----------



## 1mp (7. Jan 2009)

Ah super danke  mit dem Binary modus gehts!


----------



## musiKk (7. Jan 2009)

In diesem Fall ists es ja sogar richtig treffend, dass dieser "Modus" Image heißt.


----------

